# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Giúp đỡ Set up auto Z zero

## maxx.side

Tập tành rồi đâm ra ghiền lúc nào không biết, định dựng máy đơn giản chơi thôi nhưng rãnh rỗi lại mày mò tập tành Set auto Z zero nhưng sao vướng chỗ BOB không nhận được Input, nhờ mấy cao thủ gỡ rối tơ lòng giúp với.
Khoe chút thành quả trước  :Big Grin:  

Đấu nối phần cứng thế náy:
[IMG][/IMG]
Set up Pin/port thế này:
[IMG][/IMG]
Set up xong không có tín hiệu gì thử hết các input còn lai cũng im ru luôn, quẫn quá làm auto set up như thế này:
[IMG][/IMG]
Cũng không có kết quả, mọi người giúp với  :Frown:

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác không cấp điện cho nó à?

----------


## maxx.side

Tất nhiên là có chứ,không có điện thì nói làm gì, máy chạy rồi mà chưa có nút nhấn nào hết  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Theo hình vẽ trên thì bác không cấp nguồn cho thiết bị gắn vào input.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## anhxco

Bác Khoa nói đúng à, bác nối con trở pull up ( tầm 4,7K-10k) vào chân input ( kéo lên nguồn 5v nhé).

----------

maxx.side

----------


## Diyodira

Mấy bác bình tĩnh, về cơ bản chưa biết probe là lọai gì, theo hình vẽ nếu là công tắc hành trình thì đúng rồi, kiểm tra lại dây nhợ, software thôi

----------


## maxx.side

> Bác Khoa nói đúng à, bác nối con trở pull up ( tầm 4,7K-10k) vào chân input ( kéo lên nguồn 5v nhé).


Ý Bác là thế này đúng không

----------


## anhxco

> Ý Bác là thế này đúng không


Đúng rùi bác à.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## CKD

Theo hình thì nên đấu thế này, vì đầu vào là opto có +/-, không rỏ trên BOB đã nối +/- chung chưa, nên kho có hướng dẫn chính xác. Thường thì khi đưa vào trạng thái có +/- thì.
- IN5- --> GND
- IN5+ --> điện trở 470om -> +5VDC (nếu trên BOB đã có điện trở thì có thể không cần điện trở này).
- IN5+ --> probe
-----> Active low
Cách khác.
- GND --> tool
- IN5- --> probe
- IN5+ --> điện trở 470om -> +5VDC (nếu trên BOB đã có điện trở thì có thể không cần điện trở này).
-----> Active hight

----------

maxx.side

----------


## DUYCNC

Mình thì đấu thế này:
5v BOB --> in5+
GND --> 1 sợi dây
In5- --> probe ( xài 1 LED+ 1 trở)
Mình Vân làm vậy và OK

----------

maxx.side

----------


## anhxco

Nhiều ý kiến quá, e thấy bác CKD nói tổng quát nhất á, e chưa dùng bob nên quên mất là có thêm con opto.

----------


## maxx.side

Sau sự chỉ dẫn tận tình của các anh em, cuối cùng cũng làm được, cảm ơn tất cả mọi người  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Quan trọng là làm thế nào để đạt kết quả. Bạn đã đấu nối thế nào?

----------

maxx.side

----------


## maxx.side

Mạch BOB có opto cách ly nên phải đấu thêm 5 V+ vào IN+, que dò và tấm mẫu lần lược là IN- và GND, nhân đây gởi mọi người code set Z thấy đơn giản và dễ hiểu :



> 'VB Code Start
> '-------------------
> CurrentFeed = GetOemDRO(818)
> DoSpinStop()
> 
> ZMove = 20.00 'Total lenght of Probe to move before Stop or no Contact Made.
> ZOffset = 1.60 ' Plate Hight
> ZSal = ZOffset + 2.00 '+ Free Hight, Will possition the Proble 2 MM over the Material.
> 
> ...

----------

CKD

----------


## suu_tam

Em chạy NCSTUDIO V5 và có có sẵn chức năng để sử dụng Z tool.
Chỉ việc đấu mát vào máy để mát thông ra mũi dao. Mua một cái miếng set nó sẽ có sẵn đầu nối ra chỉ việc nối vào chân z tool.
Khai báo độ dày của miếng set Z đó.
Chỉ việc nhấn Ctrl+F7 là xong.

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

> Em chạy NCSTUDIO V5 và có có sẵn chức năng để sử dụng Z tool.
> Chỉ việc đấu mát vào máy để mát thông ra mũi dao. Mua một cái miếng set nó sẽ có sẵn đầu nối ra chỉ việc nối vào chân z tool.
> Khai báo độ dày của miếng set Z đó.
> Chỉ việc nhấn Ctrl+F7 là xong.


bác khai báo độ dày ở mục nào ạ. máy còn bị lỗi khi ấn ctrl+f7 , thì z chạy lên . xin hỏi các bác cách khắc phục ạ

----------

